# Is a Nikon Speedlight worth fixing?



## illstudio (Jul 7, 2009)

I have an older Nikon SB-24 Flash which seems to do everything but flash. The back LCD shows all info, all the knobs and buttons work but it won't test flash and I dont hear the recycle-up sound anymore.:thumbdown: 
A few days ago when I started it up I heard a pop, almost like a discharge, but no light/flash.
Is this junk or should I get it fixed? Is it the main capacitor?
Ideas?


----------



## RONDAL (Jul 7, 2009)

they go for about $100 on ebay....so if you can find someone who can fix it for cheaper, then its worth it.  if not, then just get a new one


----------



## Garbz (Jul 8, 2009)

Give it away to an electrical engineer. Maybe he can breath life into it. If you can't get it fixed then send it my way


----------



## JerryPH (Jul 8, 2009)

Shipping may be more than the cost of another unit.  I've picked up a SB-80DX for $50 and am picking up a SB-25 today for $30.

It takes a little time but the deals are out there.  I'd just get another unit and keep this one for spare parts in case you found another one that is the same as yours.

I am constantly amazed at how long these things last.  The SB-25 came out in 1992 and the SB-24 was released in 1988!


----------



## illstudio (Jul 11, 2009)

RONDAL said:


> they go for about $100 on ebay....so if you can find someone who can fix it for cheaper, then its worth it.  if not, then just get a new one



I imagine the fix would be cheap if I found the right person...


----------



## illstudio (Jul 11, 2009)

Garbz said:


> Give it away to an electrical engineer. Maybe he can breath life into it. If you can't get it fixed then send it my way



My thinking exactly...


----------



## KmH (Jul 11, 2009)

Yep, they don't last forever. Certainly sounds like the capacitor bank took a dump.


----------



## AlexColeman (Jul 11, 2009)

Good reason to upgrade to the 900.
Where would you guys recommend you get it repaired, for future references.


----------



## KmH (Jul 11, 2009)

I'd look for a local guy, high school, or college student that's into electronics and likes to tinker.


----------



## AlexColeman (Jul 11, 2009)

I think I would only trust my 900 to Nikon repairs.


----------



## RONDAL (Jul 12, 2009)

the sb900 and the sb24 are two very different beasts.  the 24 shouldn't be too bad to play around with, but the 900 would be a lot more complicated


----------



## JerryPH (Jul 12, 2009)

AlexColeman said:


> I think I would only trust my 900 to Nikon repairs.



He's not talking a SB-900 with warranty... he is talking about a flash that was made in the 1980's!

If you cannot find someone that could fix ot for 20-30 dollars... just junk it and "fleaBay" another one.  That SB-25 I just picked up for not $30 but $25... and I sold it the next day for $125 to a kid that "just had to have it, no matter what".  

Cool, my Sigma 50mm F/1.4 prime lens just cost me $100 less, and when I find another deal for a speedlight, I will get it... LOL!


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Jul 13, 2009)

Agreed on the sb900 comment, not really relevant to the thread.

that being said, I've replaced some capacitors on computer motherboards before, so I imagine its not that difficult to de-solder the old caps in a flash and replace em with new matching ones.


----------



## JerryPH (Jul 13, 2009)

CrazyCanuck said:


> Agreed on the sb900 comment, not really relevant to the thread.
> 
> that being said, I've replaced some capacitors on computer motherboards before, so I imagine its not that difficult to de-solder the old caps in a flash and replace em with new matching ones.



A filled cap on a MB will give you a nice jolt... a filled cap on a flash (if discharged fully into you) can both stop your heart and lift you 6 feet into the other direction.

I wonder how many people here know that it takes a meagre 5 volts to stop the human heart?


----------

